
OpenBSD support in psutil 3.3.0 - grodola
http://grodola.blogspot.com/2015/11/openbsd-support-for-psutil.html
======
masklinn
> OpenBSD source code is also available but it uses CSV and I am not sure it
> includes the source code for all CLI tools.

Isn't that pretty much the whole point of BSD distributions? And IIRC OpenBSD
doesn't even allow binary drivers, everything distributed as part of OpenBSD
which runs on the host CPU is open-source (OpenBSD does bundle firmwares
blobs)

(otoh it _is_ nice to get more OS support in psutil, it's a neat piece of kit
though with an annoying history of API changes)

~~~
mhurron
Ya I'm not really sure what they were getting at there. Is it that they think
the OpenBSD source layout is hard to understand, they saw cvs and stopped
looking or is it that they believe OpenBSD ships with tools that do not have
the source released?

~~~
neerdowell
_> Is it that they think the OpenBSD source layout is hard to understand_

OpenBSD's source tree layout is almost the same as FreeBSD's.

In both trees the source for the various CLI tools lives in src/bin/,
src/sbin/, src/usr.bin/, src/usr.sbin/, and a similar structure in src/gnu/
(eg. src/gnu/usr.bin/)

[https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/](https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/)

[http://cvsweb.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/cvsweb/src/](http://cvsweb.openbsd.org/cgi-
bin/cvsweb/src/)

------
e12e
This reminds me of a recent comment that mentioned this issue with syncthing:
[https://github.com/syncthing/syncthing/issues/1272](https://github.com/syncthing/syncthing/issues/1272)

Nothing directly to do with psutil, but related to cross-platform handling of
differences between Linux, and various * BSDs (also, a reminder that while
vendoring dependencies a la "best practice" go, it's good to keep an eye on
upstream - or risk missing fixes).

